# River vs. Mushroom Anchor



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

What style and size do you guys recommend for holding my 14' John Boat on the rivers? Which one will get hung up less?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Depends on where you fish. If you find calm areas off the river, an 8 lb mushroom will work but if there's a current and/or wind, I would go with 15 lb.
With a 14' boat, I don't think the style will matter.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Having one heavy enough is more important, I use a 20lb river anchor, rarely hangs up. Nothing is more aggravating then getting your setup right and your boat starts drifting..


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*anchor*

I have bought more river anchors than I want to think about. The flukes hang up on submerged trees and limbs. Went to a heavy mushroom type and problem solved.Just my experience.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I use a 12 pound mushroom type that had 3 sides rather than just one round anchor. This works pretty well. When it hangs up you can work the boat around at different angles and get loose. Sometimes when fishing alone it'a a little difficult if you are in a strong current. There are times a 15 or 20 pound would work better.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nothing is more irritating to me than an anchor that doesn't hold, like Jcoss said. Especially when I'm on a bream bed - I don't want to drift over the bed, so I use concrete blocks - usually one that has one end broken off so I'm using about 2/3 of a block. Both ends of the boat get anchored.

In current in the river, I'll sometimes use a large treble hook weighted with old castnet lead on an old surf rod. just throw the hook where you want it - it's gonna hang! Then I cleat off the line from the surf rod. If I have to chase a big striper, I just cut the line and go.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*One of each*

















I have these two available. Take them both for $20 and see which type works for you.
The Kellett in the picture is not included.
PM or text 850-572-1225


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys, I guess anchor selection is just like every other aspect of fishing what works for 1 does not work for another. I'm sure I will loose 1 or two to the trees on these rivers.


----------



## Riverlover (Mar 5, 2016)

I use a 20lb dumbbell that works really well.


----------

